# New vehicle battery



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just treated the Murvi to a new vehicle battery. The original 88Ah one was on its last legs in this weather after nearly 5 years from new, despite having enjoyed a 13.5V odd maintenance charge when not in use.

Fed it a new Bosch 100Ah silver one and once I had negotiated the massive adapter plate on the positive terminal to house all the gubbins I had added (sins catching up with me) it spins like a new puppy 

Provided you were doing something it was nice being out in the sun as there was no wind.

Dave


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

On a similar track Dave, how long would you expect leisure batteries to last with a fairly normal use pattern?.
Mine are now coming up to their forth birthday, no sign of problems yet, but I'd just like to be prepared  
Thanks
Tinhut


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tinhut,

It depends entirely on their construction and treatment.

If they are wet with maintenance caps it is always worth checking them with a hydrometer from Halfords and topping up if necessary.

If not, simply enjoy until you have a problem! 

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Tinhuttraveler said:


> On a similar track Dave, how long would you expect leisure batteries to last with a fairly normal use pattern?.
> Mine are now coming up to their forth birthday, no sign of problems yet, but I'd just like to be prepared
> Thanks
> Tinhut


I have just replaces my 2 110A/H leisure batteries after 4 years good service.They were maintained with an 85watt solar panel and Steca regulator.

They weren't actually on their last legs and may have lasted a bit longer,but I would rather replace now rather than having to run around when on a site or wild camping in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Just treated the Murvi to a new vehicle battery. The original 88Ah one was on its last legs in this weather after nearly 5 years from new, despite having enjoyed a 13.5V odd maintenance charge when not in use.
> 
> Fed it a new Bosch 100Ah silver one and once I had negotiated the massive adapter plate on the positive terminal to house all the gubbins I had added (sins catching up with me) it spins like a new puppy
> 
> ...


Hello Dave,

The vehicle battery for my 2.8 tdi Fiat Ducato no longer retains it's charge 

It is on the bench getting charged just now and hopefully we will be able to limp (a mile and a half) along to the Southsea MHF Rally tomorrow.......

'Tis a three year old BANNER battery (88ah) with these dimensions - L 35 mm, W 180mm, H 180mm. Your new Bosch 100Ah silver one seems a likely replacement candidate, if it is a similar physical size....

Please could you advise on that and where one is likely to get the best deal for a Bosch one like yours, ie Mail Order or Dealer?

Regards from Bob L


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've had a good experiance with www.tayna.co.uk/

HTH


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bob,

I don't know your vehicle year so you'll have to follow it through yourself. Look up the batteries recommended for your vehicle. Halfords do a check based on registration number:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165762_langId_-1

The Bosch Silver 100Ah, guaranteed for 5 years, will be bigger than your current battery, but don't presume it is therefore too large to fit. My battery is the Bosch S5 013 which is 353mm long, and fits perfectly the plastic spill tray in the metal battery tray on my 2005 Ducato diesel.

Halfords sell it for £125, but it is £101 delivered here:
http://www.boschbatteries.co.uk/Products/BOSCH-SILVER-PLUS-S5013-019-12V-HEAVY-DUTY-CAR-BATTERY.html

Dave


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

*A new lease of life!!*

Me too! Talking of new batteries, My Autotrail Cheyanne was struggling for power, and we were thinking of changing the van. In the end, I,ve given it a new lease of life and I'm really happy with it! I,ve given it 2 new Leisure Batteries 110,s instead of 1 X 75, a new Engine battery [my previous one was for a petrol engine] but I have a diesel van, and a Solar Panel 1300. I've now got so much power I could sell some back .to the National Grid. My wife has upgraded the interior with new soft furnishings, and we think we'll keep it for a few more years at least.
Steve [Elvis1709]


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello to Dave Burleigh and to cater_racer,

Many thanks for your swift advice.

I charged the old Banner battery overnight, the MH fired up OK this morning and is now safely at the MHF Southsea Rally.

I was then able to check suitability for my Ducato within the VARTA catalogue, which I eventually found here:

http://www.barden-uk.com/PDFs/VARTA Catalogue 2008_2009.pdf

As the Barden price was £30 higher (!) I have settled for TANYA to supply the VARTA equivalent to that BOSCH 100Ah Silver S5, which is:

â€œType 019 Varta Silver Dynamic Car Battery 12V 100Ah (Short Code: H3) 100Ah, CCA (EN) - 830Aâ€�

The VARTAâ€™s dimensions and specifications are identical to the Bosch and, although slightly taller than my old Banner, it will fit my tray.

Tanya/VARTA (who I believe make the Bosch batteries) also provide the re-assuring 5 year guarantee.

Thanks again to you both.

Regards from Bob L


----------

